# CLOUDY WATER!!help please...Algae bloom or bacteria bloom?



## chris_cotton23 (18 Jan 2015)

hello to everyone guys!if you could help with that problem would be fantastic please!!
the last 2 weeks my 5 feet tank(300 litres ish) is cloudy!i am trying to understand if is green or white but it looks to be white on the top and green at the bottom...
i tried to do some research but i couldn't find anything that i think would help!so..

this tank running from around 28th November with new substrate (jbl aqua plus) and on the top of that i am using manado (jbl)form my old  very established tank and on the top of that some black gravel 1-3mm!

i added the old filter form my old tank straight away to this tank (crystal profi e701) but i added one more that i had (juwel bioflow 6.0 standard )!i added my plants (wisteria,java fern,java moss,some anubias and  cabomba) then  i left it for around a week with no fish in it and then i added my swordtails and platies around ten!
i was doing almost every two to three days ammonia-nitrites and nitrates test but nothing wrong!
then i added co2 with a pressurized bottle and feeding them with ferropol my plants was growing like crazy!
three weeks ago i woke up in the morning to go to work (the lights of the tank wasn't on yet)then i went to buy some more fish and 3 wood shrimps when i came back the water wasn't the same but i added the fish!

the last two weeks the water looks like that...it was worst ..
what i did? almost every two days water changes about 40% at the begging was clearer but then the same again...
i stopped feeding the fish every day instead of two -three days now also i stopped feeding the plants ..two days ago i did a water change around 60% i switched the lights off for two days i switched them on again this morning it was clearer but i think it goes more cloudy again while the tank running!what can i do ?and what color is it you think?

*my tank is*:
153cm (5 feet)x 53cm(21'') x 38cm(15'')

*lights*: two t5 (80w each) iaquatics
         and one actinic blue just for the color which it switches on 1 hour before the light will go on and then off              again..then one bulb running for an hour and then the second one is on (so now both t5 running for                    8hours)
         then the fist t5 going off and after 1hour the second one going off and the blue goes on for 1 hour and                then nothing!   hopefully  i haven't confused you!i am trying to make it as natural i can! like dawn-less light          -more light -less light -off!

*filters: *crystal profi e701
            juwel bioflow 6.0
            eheim 2217
            and fluval u2

*water: *PH: 6.74 (monitoring with ph/co2  controller from jbl)
            KH: 4.0 -4.5 drops  (api test)
            GH: 6.0 - 6.5 drops (api test)
            ammonia :0 ppm
            nitrites: 0 ppm
            nitrates 0 pmm
            TDS: 114

*stock:*  7 swordtails - 6 platies - 9 guppies - 3 wood shrips - 4 zebra snails

thank you very much guys!!


----------



## chris_cotton23 (18 Jan 2015)

i forgot to tell you as you can see the day that i went to buy the fish i added some more plants in that but i took out the cabomba !


----------



## tam (18 Jan 2015)

Are you sure your nitrates are 0? A healthy cycled tank should have some nitrates from the nitrogen cycle. Did you feed your filter bacteria at all the week between moving the filter and adding fish? 

I don't know if adding CO2 would be enough to remove all the nitrogen... but even if so, if you're adding CO2 you would also need to be adding nitrates in the plant food which the ones you've chosen doesn't have.

I would reduce your lights, get some plant food with macro as well as micro - EI dosing seems very popular. And do some daily water changes until it clears. That should cover all your bases 

For colour - try putting some water in a clear glass and looking at it outside stood on a sheet of white paper.


----------



## GHNelson (18 Jan 2015)

Hi
If you have added new substrate that may cause bacteria bloom!
Try using fine filter floss....do smaller water changes try not disturb the substrate.
Read the link below
http://www.oscarfishlover.com/cloudy-aquarium-water
hoggie


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Jan 2015)

hogan53 said:


> Try using fine filter floss



A bag of Purigen or Carbon could also help...always try the easy way first.


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

tam said:


> Are you sure your nitrates are 0? A healthy cycled tank should have some nitrates from the nitrogen cycle. Did you feed your filter bacteria at all the week between moving the filter and adding fish?
> 
> I don't know if adding CO2 would be enough to remove all the nitrogen... but even if so, if you're adding CO2 you would also need to be adding nitrates in the plant food which the ones you've chosen doesn't have.
> 
> ...




thanks for your reply tam!! yes unfortunately my nitrates are 0 ppm i don't know if that happens because i am adding the ferropol in three doses per week but according to my tank and the instructions on the bottle i have to add 75ml but what i am doing is to add 25 ml three times per week !first reason for algae problems and secondly for my shrimps ( i am a bit new on that and i am worrying a little bit)
about EI DOSING i am going to order some tomorrow!

do you think that this amount of lights is it too much?i thought it was half of the proper one!but i will try anyway!thank you for your help!

good idea about the glass i will let you know!!


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

thanks 


hogan53 said:


> Hi
> If you have added new substrate that may cause bacteria bloom!
> Try using fine filter floss....do smaller water changes try not disturb the substrate.
> Read the link below
> ...


thanks for the info hogan53..it is very useful but already have read it!
also i have some fine filter floss in one of my filters but still doesn't help!
thank you very much for you help!


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

Martin in China said:


> A bag of Purigen or Carbon could also help...always try the easy way first.



hello and thank for your response ...i have a carbon in juwel filter and one in the smaller(fluval u2) but still the same may i will try the Purigen!
thanks anyway!!


----------



## tam (19 Jan 2015)

chris_cotton23 said:


> thanks for your reply tam!! yes unfortunately my nitrates are 0 ppm i don't know if that happens because i am adding the ferropol in three doses per week but according to my tank and the instructions on the bottle i have to add 75ml but what i am doing is to add 25 ml three times per week !first reason for algae problems and secondly for my shrimps ( i am a bit new on that and i am worrying a little bit)
> about EI DOSING i am going to order some tomorrow!



Check the bottle but I think ferropol might not have any nitrates in. Some of the ferts will call themselves 'complete' but don't have nitrate/phosphate in, as in low tech tanks there would usually be enough naturally. Being lightly stocked and using CO2 you'll definitely need to add it as your plants will be growing super quick so using more.

It's very weird to be adding nitrate as that's what fish keepers are usually monitoring to keep down, but if you look through the journals there are lovely tanks full of shrimps etc. that don't seem to mind.

I suggested reducing light as it sounds like that might have helped before and reducing it in the short term is unlikely to hurt, you can always up them again slowly until you get the perfect balance 

Tam


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2015)

Hi Chris
Does your filter need cleaning....sometimes that can cause a bloom?
I see you have another tank remove 75% of the mature water and add it to this one....clean the sponge into this tank also it may look unsightly but it will disappear in good time!
You could try splitting up some of your mature filter media in to the other filter!
This will give you more surface area for beneficial bacteria to colonise......reduce your lighting.
Ferropol does not have Nitrate or Phosphate....so your plants will suffer when you start reducing your water changes!
Get some floating plants....indicators of good aquarium health.
Don't do massive water changes you need to get the aquarium matured up and settled.....small 10% water changes every 3 to 5 days.
Keep us posted
hoggie


----------



## ian_m (19 Jan 2015)

chris_cotton23 said:


> do you think that this amount of lights is it too much?


Yes. Your tank is 80 US gals and 160watts light so well into high tech tank regime.

The chart below with two T5 tubes 20" give about 120 Par so high light.



You are killing your plants with that level of light and complete lack of fertilisers, the dying plants are leaching organics into the water and feeding the algae bloom.

To maintain a tank at that level of lighting you will need CO2 (liquid carbon or gas) as well as EI dosing to provide fertilisers as well as requent water changes.

If you don't want to go high tech, you will need to halve or more your light levels and reduce the time to say 4-5 hours only.

To clear up you existing algae, black the tank out for 3-4 days. Turn lights off, cover completely with multiple layers of blankets/sheets, no feeding or peeking and should kill the algae. Afterwards clean filter floss, large water change and move to either proper high tech or lower light low tech.


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

tam said:


> Check the bottle but I think ferropol might not have any nitrates in.
> 
> you are right tam just checked!no nitrates in it!so i am planning to buy this fertilizers
> 
> ...


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

hogan53 said:


> Hi Chris
> Does your filter need cleaning....sometimes that can cause a bloom?
> I see you have another tank remove 75% of the mature water and add it to this one....clean the sponge into this tank also it may look unsightly but it will disappear in good time!
> You could try splitting up some of your mature filter media in to the other filter!
> ...



 hello hogie!my filters are clean i did it the last week but may i will try to clean one them again!the other tanks that i have are two smaller 40litres and 25 litres and i have some red cherry shrimps in so i can not use them!i used to have 5 tanks though  but because i didn't have the space i put them all in the 5 feet tank!
i will reduce the lights and i will order some floating plants...any recommendations? thank you very much and i will keep you posted!


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2015)

Hi Chris
You don't want to be to zealous when cleaning you will remove a lot of the good bacteria!
Floaters
Salvinian natas  & Phyllanthus Fluitans......Amazon Frogbite.......Salvinian Cucullata you can source these on ebay!
hoggie


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/bundles-starter-kits/bundles-4/starter-kits/ei-starter-kit.html


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

sorry for the previous post i could write with my keyboard i don't know what happened!! back to normal now!hahah
thanks hoggie yes i know this about cleaning!i will have a look to this plants now!by the way have you seen the link with the EI dosing?
thanks again!!


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2015)

Yes that will be the standard kit.....you don't need anything more!
 JBL ferropol....is exotic trace/micro elements.....finish the bottle off then use the kit trace/micro!
hoggie


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

ian_m said:


> Yes. Your tank is 80 US gals and 160watts light so well into high tech tank regime.
> 
> The chart below with two T5 tubes 20" give about 120 Par so high light.
> 
> ...



maybe i am wrong but according to this chart : i have two T5HO and my distance from the bottom is 21'' that will give near 75 PAR am i correct?
to get 120 PAR the distance should be 15'' right but as i said maybe i am wrong!
the good things are that i have pressurized bottle for CO2 and i am planning today to buy EI dosing!

thanks for your help!


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2015)

I wouldn't worry to much about Par readings....just try and keep the easier plants healthy....then venture into carpets/medium to difficult plants!


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

hogan53 said:


> Yes that will be the standard kit.....you don't need anything more!
> JBL ferropol....is exotic trace/micro elements.....finish the bottle off then use the kit trace/micro!
> hoggie




would you add anything else to that kit?something extra?
so i will use this kit for macro and for micro to use the ferropol and then when i will finsh the ferropol to use the kit's micro correct?sorry i repeat that to make sure that my english are fine lol!sorry!
the problem though is the delivery is £9.99 also  i will order the small spoons that they have!so that's why i am asking for something more to get free delivery(over of £60 ggggrrr)i am not sure though!


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

hoggie you are so polite thanks!
so step 1 : reduce light or switch off light for 4-5 days?
step 2 : would you add purigen?
step 3: EI dosing water changes!
step 4 :how many hours of light would you recommend?


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2015)

Its the size of the bottles that pushes up the price....let me have a look about for you!
Reduce the light to 3 hours a day lowest setting...there is lots of ambient light about!
Purigen is expensive!


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

thank you so much!!
with both  bulbs or with only one you think?


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/All-in-On...UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&var=&hash=item2c7c212b8d
I have used this fertilizer...never had any problems!
hoggie


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

thanks for your help my friend!how you use this nutrients?did you the buy 3 in 1?or all of them?can you do me a favor please?can you read how much copper has in it please? thanks!!! the price is so cheap!OMG!


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2015)

You receive a ziplock bag of ferts......Im sure this is Shrimp safe ferts!
Bag is in the bin!
quote......All these products are shrimp safe and can be used in shrimp aquariums 
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2015)

All these products are shrimp safe and can be used in shrimp aquariums
You only need the all in one!


----------



## chris_cotton23 (19 Jan 2015)

oh yes just i've seen it sorry!


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2015)




----------

